# Feeding Frozen Veggies?



## Gumby (Nov 28, 2010)

Is this ok in small doses? I wouldn't want the frozen veggies to be a staple or anything, but, it would add a diversity, and I often find that when I buy frozen veggies, we never eat them (I'm personally not a fan of them AT ALL).


----------



## DebsBuns (Nov 29, 2010)

Rabbits need fresh veggies.


----------



## Amy27 (Nov 29, 2010)

I would be concerned with the lose of nutrients when frozen. I have heard when you freeze veggies, you lose some of the nutrients but I am not 100% sure that is correct. I personally wouldn't feed frozen veggies.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 30, 2010)

*Amy27 wrote: *


> I would be concerned with the lose of nutrients when frozen. I have heard when you freeze veggies, you lose some of the nutrients but I am not 100% sure that is correct. I personally wouldn't feed frozen veggies.


I agree. Fresh greens like mustard, parsley and cilantro are good ones! Fresh in produce isn't too bad price wise. It it's warm where u are in summer time, grow ur own too! Although, my last attempt at parsley failed terribly..:grumpy:


----------



## maxysmummy (Nov 30, 2010)

i was wondering this. not BUYING the veggies frozen, but buying fresh veggies and freezing them for storage untill i can get them to my buns?


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Nov 30, 2010)

I wouldn't feed them frozen veggies AT ALL.

You guys need to learn to like veggies, or find smaller amounts to give to your rabbits. They honestly do NOT need that much in veggies.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 1, 2010)

I've never heard of any rabbit owner freezing greens or any veggies. I would not do that.


----------



## Nela (Dec 2, 2010)

I think I recall it being mentionned for those really hot summer months. They were to used more as a treat though since they didn't have the same nutritional content but they were supposedly good for cooling down a bun and just giving them a treat. Frozen fruit was the same thing as well. 

I guess it's pretty pointless for now though... Lol


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (Dec 2, 2010)

Feeding frozen treats isn't exactly bad for your rabbit as opposed to feeding them something raw and fresh. (In other words, it's not going to harm your rabbit to have something frozen. It just wouldn't be as beneficial as something fresh would be.) Yes, freezing can take away some of the nutrients, but not all of them. If you still want to feed frozen treats, I would suggest fruits instead of veggies. Vegetable, especially leafy greens don't do well being frozen, and in fact you'll just kill them by sticking them in the freezer and you'll end up with a pile of black mush. Berries especially can still keep most of their nutrients when frozen. I don't think it's a bad idea at all to feed frozen treats (in small portions) to your rabbits when it's hot outside.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Dec 13, 2010)

That's good to know about berries! We keep them all the time around for smoothies, but it never once passed my mind to feed a bunny frozen veggies :/


----------

